# Why is it?



## wforider (Mar 1, 2009)

Why is it, I have one day to wait to get my new CZ75B , AND AM ALREADY LOOKING FOR MY NEXT PISTOL??

WFO


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

It is an addiction that we all have on this forum.....


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

buck32 said:


> It is an addiction that we all have on this forum.....


Speak for yourself!

:anim_lol::smt083


----------



## wforider (Mar 1, 2009)

*what keeps us looking for the perfect gun*

With the addiction duly noted, What drives us in handguns to get more or go on the quest for the perfect one., like looking for the perfect flavor of ice cream. With the exception of looking for a pistol to do a special job for you,

1 is it the feel of the gun / weight
2 is it the recoil or firing of the gun ie; trigger pull
3 is it the looks ( I do love the Kimber looks)
4 the sights or aiming of the gun
5 please add others as you seem apporiate


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

i like to do a quick test at the gun shop. pick up the gun, point at the floor, wall (someplace SAFE) with my eyes closed. then Open my eyes to see where the gun is aiming.

i think if the gun is pointed where i wanted it to aim, it will be easier to hit the target where i want to aim! the natural feel of the gun will be enhanced if you don't have to adjust your grip in the middle of targeting the gun.

YMMV
JoHn


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is a human condition that we all want more of what we desire.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

wforider said:


> With the addiction duly noted, What drives us in handguns to get more or go on the quest for the perfect one., like looking for the perfect flavor of ice cream. With the exception of looking for a pistol to do a special job for you,
> 
> 1 is it the feel of the gun / weight
> 2 is it the recoil or firing of the gun ie; trigger pull
> ...


It is all of the above....


----------

